# Web Development > ASP.NET Types of assembilies in .NET

## christia

What are assembilies in .NET used for? Is there any types of assemblies.If so how many types of assemblies are there and what are they.

----------


## Bessie

Assemblies can be a dll or a exe which contains the MSIL code which is executed by CLR. This is for what assembilies in .NET are used for.

----------


## SriramKrishna

There are types of assemblies like 
Private
Global assemblies

----------


## hari.nattuva

.NET assemblies are three types 

1. Private Assemblies: It is for single application
2. Shared Assemblies: It is for multiple applications shared assemblies are presented in the GAC
3. Satellite Assemblies: The assembly which will contain only resource information called Satellite Assemblies, maily it used for loading the culture at runtime.

----------

